# Latex over Oil



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a bit confused about the results of applying latex over oil. If im correct it is alright to apply a latex over an oil based primer, but the top coat is likely to "alligator" if you apply a latex paint over an oil top coat?


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

BigDogPainting said:


> I'm a bit confused about the results of applying latex over oil. If im correct it is alright to apply a latex over an oil based primer, but the top coat is likely to "alligator" if you apply a latex paint over an oil top coat?


It won't necessarily alligator, but it sure as hell won't stick. I've seen plenty of latex over oil and it's a mess; rub your finger nail lightly down the finish and off comes the paint.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

BigDogPainting said:


> I'm a bit confused about the results of applying latex over oil. If im correct it is alright to apply a latex over an oil based primer, but the top coat is likely to "alligator" if you apply a latex paint over an oil top coat?


Wel it may orange peel but as stated above it will not stick...


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Why not just sand it. All you have to do is dull the surface and scuff it up enough so the latex/acrylic paint will bond.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> Why not just sand it. All you have to do is dull the surface and scuff it up enough so the latex/acrylic paint will bond.


Mebbe for a time but it will not adhere like it should...The oil underneath will start to release oils and the latex top coat will fail..


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> Why not just sand it. All you have to do is dull the surface and scuff it up enough so the latex/acrylic paint will bond.


come on man stop bein lazy and just prime and paint like a normal person ............that ''sanding'' crap is for homeowners


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

The difference in oil primer and glossy oil finish paint is that oil primer is a flat substrate which promotes adhesion. Years ago my buddy was young an stupid and put 5 gallon of America's finest latex over glossy interior oil. What a bonehead. I wouldn't rust any latex to stick to glossy oil.He was trying to beltsand and burn off the latex. I feel sorry for that homeowner.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Back in the day....

When "latexes" were crap (vinyl based) one could be guaranteed of wide spread coatings failure when applying over oil - unless aggressively sanded to give tooth - and even then, "stuff" happened.

Today's waterbornes "can be" applied with more confidence. HOWEVER, one really should prepare a surface thoroughly. 

Actually, I think we all can say that any surface needs proper preparation to assure any product will adhere correctly


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

BigDogPainting said:


> I'm a bit confused about the results of applying latex over oil. If im correct it is alright to apply a latex over an oil based primer, but the top coat is likely to "alligator" if you apply a latex paint over an oil top coat?


There's a DIY section for painting. You're not trolling are you?


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

So what oil primer do you guys like to use for exterior under latex. I have seen posts about using coverstain. Anybody use this. I have used SW exterior oil primer. A local hardware store carries Muralo linseed oil reinforced primer which I liked. I pay over 40 per gal for each. Just thinking there may be something a little cheaper that works as well.


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

So the only time you cant cover an oil with a latex is when the oil has dried to a glossy finish? The same goes for latex over latex with a high sheen. Didn't think it was that simple. What is "trolling?"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

From Wikipedia:



> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[2] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[3] The noun troll may refer to the provocative message itself, as in: "That was an excellent troll you posted". While the word troll and its associated verb trolling are associated with Internet discourse, media attention in recent years has made such labels subjective, with trolling describing intentionally provocative actions outside of an online context. For example, mass media uses troll to describe "a person who defaces Internet tribute sites with the aim of causing grief to families."[4][5]


personally, I do not think you were trolling


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

BigDogPainting said:


> So the only time you cant cover an oil with a latex is when the oil has dried to a glossy finish? The same goes for latex over latex with a high sheen. Didn't think it was that simple. What is "trolling?"


Its not that simple, Do some reading..


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Simple sand with 120 grit & penetrol ESP in first coat, will not scratch off after 2 weeks of full cure.
Cheers Bloodnut.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> personally, I do not think you were trolling



People who quote Wiki in forums (especially about trolling) are terrorists attempting to bring down the government.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> People who quote Wiki in forums (especially about trolling) are terrorists attempting to bring down the government.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

About my reference to a troll on this site...I stand by it.

Not being rude to the original poster, but while keeping in mind we help other pro's...how ridiculous a question. 

You all reply posted about latex over oil. 

Nevermind. Some ppl post super obvious questions in a forum, and sit back and laugh at the attention. See what I was getting at?

Shouldn't the poster be past the ABC's of being a professional painter before everyone fawns over his post?

That's why I directed this topic poster to the DIY part of painting.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Aura trim paint sticks pretty well to trim coated with alkyd, but I still do what is professional and wash/sand it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pro classic is designed to go over oil.Have it in my home now for about 8 years.No peeling,no scratching.Tough as nails.We do it all the time,Scuff sand wipe with denatured and go for it.


----------



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

Are you referring to the waterborne PC or the newer Alkyd?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

BaronPainter said:


> Are you referring to the waterborne PC or the newer Alkyd?


Considering this thread is 10 years old. Your guess is as good as mine. Be mindful of thread dates..


----------

